# 55 Gal Aquascape



## mountaindew (Dec 10, 2008)

Specifications





[*]55 gallon glass aquarium 48x12x19 high 

[*]Marineland magnum 350 canister filter with pleated filter insert only. 

[*]Changed and cleaned as required ”no carbon or bio filters used”

[*]Sun systems new wave 48” 2 bulb 6500k t5 light fixture with a 9 hour photo period

[*]Modified for aquarium use

[*]Flourite Substrate 

[*]Laterite Substrate additive 

[*]Peat plates “mostly for rocks to set on”

[*]C02 applied at filter intake. “diy. For best results use ph controlled c02 dosing”

[*]Custom 8 watt back ground lights, 2 each.

[*]Blue aquarium background board

[*]Coral life power strip and timers

[*]Small power head for added water flow.

[*]Aquarium heater Hydor inline unit on filter return line

[*]U.V. sterilizer

Plant types

Glossostigma gelatinoids
Rotala Wallichii “floater”

All the plant material used, will be cuttings from other tanks. The plants are acclimated to this style of care and are expected to grow well. Plant Nutrient dosing schedule will be per seachem products “easy to get and use”

2ml Fe per day

2ml N0 3x per week for the first 3 weeks only then 2x per week after

2ml P0 2x per week for first 3 weeks only then 1x per week after

4ml K0 3x per week

2.5ml trace 2x per week

20% or more water change per week (conditioned tap water”easy”). 

Note ro/di water is recommended for top off and for changes. Some Algae and other problems can be lessoned or avoided if you perform this step


Fish Types

Neon Tetras

Part 1: All equipment detailed above is collected, including plant nutrients. The display Tank is then placed on the stand and checked for level and proper access to back for cleaning and maintenance.










Light fixture used required some custom supports. A simple 2 part design that sets into rim of tank, sliding back out of the way when required were fabricated from black and clear acrylic. 











Close up picture of light support setting on tank rim










Then 2 custom strip light and background holders were fabricated from black and clear acrylic.











The florescent strip lights were then installed on the brackets and checked for proper fit.











Then brackets and lights are placed on back of tank and connected to timer.











Background light Effect Test










Testing of lights and performing a final cleaning of all equipment including canister filter and plumbing is completed. Next a final picture of empty display tank ready for landscaping









Part 2: Preparation of substrate material. As per directions on bags of Flourite, this material should be rinsed and cleaned of silt material. This step was omitted because it was to cold outside. 









The display is started by laying a couple of peat plates down. Then a layer of laterite substrate additive is added. Some rocks were selected and placed in front of display tank to get ideas for layout.









Flourite is then added to cover the peat plates and laterite additive, and then mixed together.









The large rocks are placed in the tank and arranged to get the look of some hills and valleys.









Finish adding the substrate and move around as desired.









Next a few smaller rocks are added here and there to give it a balanced look.









At this point most aquascapers add plants. In this case Glossostigma plant shoots are easy to plant after the tank is full of water and substrate has settled. Then water is slowly added avoiding disrupting the substrate.









Tank is full of water and temperature is allowed to stabilize. Glasso plants are then carefully placed. in this case with plenty of room between to grow.
Date 3.10.2k8









At this point the display is finished 
The normal dosing and maintenance will be done for the next 2 weeks. Then sometime during week 3 or 4 fish are added. In this case 5 neon tetras were added per week for 4 weeks. The dosing of some type of bacteria supplement is recommended between each bio-load addition. Then allowing water perimeters to adjust between each small bio-load addition reduces the chance for potential problems.

Setup 60 days later









Background light set for dawn and dusk










Date 05.12.2k8










Date 12.18.2k8










Date 02.10.2k9








End View









Later afternoon photo.
Picture was only sized to upload on web.









Date 3.10.2k9 ONE YEAR after setup









Thanks again for viewing this thread 
And I hope you found it informative
Mountaindew


----------



## Kolkri (Dec 9, 2006)

All it needs is a frame. And maybe something to make it look real instead of man made?


----------



## rountreesj (Jun 12, 2007)

I like it very very much!!!

does the glosso die after its grown on top of itself for a while?


----------



## mountaindew (Dec 10, 2008)

Kolkri said:


> All it needs is a frame. And maybe something to make it look real instead of man made?


Thanks for the nice comments!
What would you do to make it look real?



rountreesj said:


> I like it very very much!!!
> 
> does the glosso die after its grown on top of itself for a while?


Thankyou!
The glasso just grows vertical after it has filled in, under this lighting anyway. I just trim as desired, much like mowing the lawn.

Thanks Again for viewing


----------



## mysticalnet (Dec 2, 2007)

great plant growth, looks great!


----------



## mountaindew (Dec 10, 2008)

Date 03.19.2k9









A quick update.


----------



## mountaindew (Dec 10, 2008)

mysticalnet said:


> great plant growth, looks great!


Thanks!
This has been a fun aquascape. 
A little different then most, it was inspired by the area at "timber line" here in the Colorado Rocky mountains.


----------



## Pinto (Jan 23, 2009)

Wow that looks like super healthy plants.
Nice Scape!


----------



## fastfreddie (Sep 10, 2008)

Beautiful! Great depth for a 55! Nice setup details too. Were the supports for the light fixture purchased or DIY? That is really cool. 

Was the growth really that easy or did you just omit the hard parts? Any battles with algae or things you would do differently? 

Keep up the good work!


----------



## mountaindew (Dec 10, 2008)

Pinto said:


> Wow that looks like super healthy plants.
> Nice Scape!


Thanks! Pinto



fastfreddie said:


> Beautiful! Great depth for a 55! Nice setup details too. Were the supports for the light fixture purchased or DIY? That is really cool.
> 
> Was the growth really that easy or did you just omit the hard parts? Any battles with algae or things you would do differently?
> 
> Keep up the good work!


 Thanks FastFred!
Light supports are DIY or as i call it hand fabricated.

As with all aquariums they have rough days! I just changed the t5 light bulbs after 1 year of use and that alone caused a small bacteria bloom. Nothing big just something you have to help it through. 
As for algae, this aquarium has very little, and I have never had a problem with it. 
Listed in the details above, are the only changes I would make. 
1) ph controlled c02 dosing 
2) I would recommend the use of r.o. water for top off and re-mineralized r.o. water for weekly changes. 

I didnt do this because I wanted to keep it simple to show and inspire others that this can be done with normal off the shelf equipment, materials and of course Colorado tap water !

Hope the info helped!
Mountaindew


----------



## mountaindew (Dec 10, 2008)

A new end view picture!
Date taken 03.19.2k9
Always cool to look into 4ft of clear water










Hope you enjoy the "eye candy" update.


----------



## fastfreddie (Sep 10, 2008)

Awesome!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mountaindew (Dec 10, 2008)

Figured I would show this aquarium in context!
Just for fun and to show how aquariums "living art" can be used in rooms to give them extra life! Way better then a potted plant dont you think? 










This is where I drink coffee and read news everyday! oh and work.


----------



## fastfreddie (Sep 10, 2008)

I repeat: 



fastfreddie said:


> Awesome!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## CobraGuppy (Sep 23, 2007)

Beautiful tank! Love the depth you given to a 55g.

In your other 55 tank to the left, is that a crypt bush? Its MASSIVE


----------



## organic sideburns (Dec 22, 2005)

wow wut a great thread! every pic u showed kept getting better and better. i love ur 'fish' and 'work' room! very clean and AMAZING


----------



## mountaindew (Dec 10, 2008)

CobraGuppy said:


> Beautiful tank! Love the depth you given to a 55g.
> 
> In your other 55 tank to the left, is that a crypt bush? Its MASSIVE


Thanks Cobra!
Yes it is a Cryptocoryne walkeri (lutea)



organic sideburns said:


> wow wut a great thread! every pic u showed kept getting better and better. i love ur 'fish' and 'work' room! very clean and AMAZING


Thanks OS
Just want to inspire others to enjoy this art!


----------



## mountaindew (Dec 10, 2008)

Date 03.26.2k9 weekly update








Enjoy the day!


----------



## jargonchipmunk (Dec 8, 2008)

I must have missed this tank somehow. I like it muy mucho! Great things you've done with one of my least favorite tank shapes!


----------



## btmarquis (Feb 15, 2007)

Awesome tank. I always said that I could never work at a desk, but if that was my desk, I sure could! Great job.


----------



## Esox lucius (Feb 17, 2009)

Very nice tanks, I love the simplicity, very calming, makes you just want to dive in! I do the get the feeling of aspens in the rockies too, I am a CO native, so I know the feel and you hit it pretty well.


----------



## mountaindew (Dec 10, 2008)

Esox lucius said:


> Very nice tanks, I love the simplicity, very calming, makes you just want to dive in! I do the get the feeling of aspens in the rockies too, I am a CO native, so I know the feel and you hit it pretty well.


 
Thanks Esox lucius
The idea was to make it look like the area around high mountain lakes just above timber line. Those areas have puffy bushes around large rocks with strange trails going everywhere and the occasional wind swept deformed tree.
Thanks again!

btw
I like your avatar! 
Where was picture taken? BC, Montana, or maybe gtnp?
MD


----------



## mountaindew (Dec 10, 2008)

jargonchipmunk said:


> I must have missed this tank somehow. I like it muy mucho! Great things you've done with one of my least favorite tank shapes!


 
Thanks JGCM 
Yes, they are narrow tanks. Not much to work with landscape wise " no depth front to back". They do fit on desks well . My next planted system will be a 48x48x18 or 24 deep acrylic display aqua-scaped much like these. But i have a reef display to finish first, so it will a while.
Thanks again for the kind words!
MD


----------



## mountaindew (Dec 10, 2008)

Date 04.05.2k9 photo update









Thanks for viewing and comments are welcome!
MD


----------



## mountaindew (Dec 10, 2008)

Date 04.14.2k9 Photo update!








Hope you enjoy viewing, and comments welcome!
MD


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

Beautiful. What is that stem? Rotala?


----------



## dthb4438 (Nov 12, 2007)

Very inspiring!! What happens when the glosso gets too tall. How does one trim it?
I will be watching this thread. I wonder....would this set-up work with ADA Amazonia as a substrate? It is so simple, yet so beautiful. 

Very, very nice.


----------



## mountaindew (Dec 10, 2008)

sewingalot said:


> Beautiful. What is that stem? Rotala?


Thanks sewingalot!
Yes, the stem plant is Rotala



dthb4438 said:


> Very inspiring!! What happens when the glosso gets too tall. How does one trim it?
> I will be watching this thread. I wonder....would this set-up work with ADA Amazonia as a substrate? It is so simple, yet so beautiful.
> 
> Very, very nice.


Thanks dthb
I trim as desired. It grows new leaf nodes in a few days. No experience with ada substrate! But in my experience, glosso will grow right out of cracks in rocks, so just about any substrate material that is fine grained will work.

Thanks again for the kind words!
md


----------



## Ishar (Oct 30, 2007)

wow- that is beautiful. IMHO I think the rotala should be trimmed though. The aerial roots are taking away from the look I think, and with them growing across the surface it looks odd to me.


----------



## Seiryoku (Apr 1, 2009)

Another beautiful tank! I've got so many ideas written down for future tanks these days...browsing the journal section only makes that list grow.


----------



## Tamelesstgr (Jan 11, 2008)

May I ask what the background is? I like the light behind the tank idea for the morning and night transition. I use thick posterboard though, pretty sure a light will not penetrate it.

Beautiful 55's!


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

mountaindew said:


> Thanks sewingalot!
> Yes, the stem plant is Rotala


Well, it is simply amazing. You make my rotala look sickly, lol! I love staring at your photos, especially the side by side ones!


----------



## mountaindew (Dec 10, 2008)

Tamelesstgr said:


> May I ask what the background is? I like the light behind the tank idea for the morning and night transition. I use thick posterboard though, pretty sure a light will not penetrate it.
> 
> Beautiful 55's!


Thanks, Tamelesstgr
The background is 1/4" thick blue poster board. The background lights hold the poster board away from the back of the tank about 2 inches. The void has the light shine down and or up between glass and poster board. Its a nice effect that filters and reflects the light like a shadow box does.
I will take some pictures of how it looks from side and post them to give you a better idea of how I did it!
HTH and thanks for the nice comments.
MD


----------



## Green Leaf Aquariums (Feb 26, 2007)

Very nice. Its simple and effective, also full of color. I like this tank 

Thanks for sharing your success.

-O


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

Sooo coool! How did I miss this? That glosso is so inspiring? If anything, I would suggest moving the stems back some. I'm sorry if I missed it, but do you trim the glosso?


----------



## mountaindew (Dec 10, 2008)

clwatkins10 said:


> Sooo coool! How did I miss this? That glosso is so inspiring? If anything, I would suggest moving the stems back some. I'm sorry if I missed it, but do you trim the glosso?


 
Thanks clwatkins!!!!!!
I mow glosso like a lawn .
The stem plant "rotala I guess" would look better in the back but I was trying something different. The plant was lightly weighted and floated around for a few months until it rooted itself down. That's how it come to be in the front! I figured it looked ok and wanted to see what I could do with it as time goes by. 
Also the aquarium has background dawn and dusk lighting. I like the 3d shadow box effect it has with the tall stem plants away from the rear glass. Something that is hard to capture in a picture, but is very cool looking when you are in the room.
Thanks again!
MD


----------



## mountaindew (Dec 10, 2008)

Orlando said:


> Very nice. Its simple and effective, also full of color. I like this tank
> 
> Thanks for sharing your success.
> 
> -O


 
Wow! Thanks Orlando!!
All these nice comments, inspire me to do more aquariums!!
MD


----------



## kyle3 (May 26, 2005)

great tank!

cheers-K


----------



## mountaindew (Dec 10, 2008)

kyle3 said:


> great tank!
> 
> cheers-K


 
Thanks K,


----------



## funkyfish (Mar 16, 2009)

Very cool tank  I really like it. I got a 55g which is not set up yet, so yours is definitely an inspiration.


----------



## malaybiswas (Nov 2, 2008)

This is a jewel!! I am doing a similar scape but different plants and smaller in size. I hope mine turns out as beuatiful as this. What is your fertilization regime?


----------



## Axelrodi202 (Jul 29, 2008)

Do you have a positive id of the red plant?


----------



## mountaindew (Dec 10, 2008)

funkyfish said:


> Very cool tank  I really like it. I got a 55g which is not set up yet, so yours is definitely an inspiration.


Funkyfish, 
That is my reason for posting pictures and this thread, to inspire others. Good luck on you aquarium and thanks for the kind words.
MD



malaybiswas said:


> This is a jewel!! I am doing a similar scape but different plants and smaller in size. I hope mine turns out as beuatiful as this. What is your fertilization regime?


I use seachem stuff on this aquarium as an example. But imho dosing fertz is only 1 part of the overall care!
1 to 1.5 ml of N 5-7 days a week.
2 to 3 ml of k 5-7 days a week.
0.5 to 1 ml p 1 or 2 times per week at most
1 ml fe 2 times per week at most
Thats it! BUT, please read thread carefully! Imho there are a few factors that makes this display a success.
1) Good quality light on a timer
2) Lots of c02 
3) UV
4) Low bio-load "fish" just 21 SMALL tetras.
5) Keeping it clean! 
6) Dosing very small amounts of fertz as often as possible.
7) Pleated filter only! no carbon, no biologic filters. The aquarium plants, bacteria and ... provide all the biologic processes. Filters are changed each week to remove any buildup from the water column. 
For me its all about water column management and balance. 
Thanks again, and good luck with your aquarium!



Axelrodi202 said:


> Do you have a positive id of the red plant?


Sorry, Axelrodi
Only info I have, I posted at the intro of this thread. lfs dont always supply correct or complete names. Maybe one of the experts on this forum can help.
MD


----------



## dthb4438 (Nov 12, 2007)

If I may ask, MountainDew, where did you find your rocks for your scape?


----------



## mountaindew (Dec 10, 2008)

dthb4438 said:


> If I may ask, MountainDew, where did you find your rocks for your scape?


Hi, dthb
I picked them up in the back yard!
Just some sandstone laying around 
MD


----------



## mountaindew (Dec 10, 2008)

Date 04.21.2k9 Picture Update.









Trimmed glosso in a few areas
-MD


----------



## justinq (Dec 6, 2006)

Wow. This is hands down one of the prettiest tanks I've ever seen. Gorgeous and simple, but far from boring. I also have to second what a lot of others have said here - great depth.


----------



## organic sideburns (Dec 22, 2005)

do u have shirmp or any bottom dwellers? id love to see how they react to the huge glosso lawn. i bet this tank is a lot of fun to watch.


----------



## dthb4438 (Nov 12, 2007)

x2 - I don't think catfish would do well cause they would dig up all the roots of the glosso.


----------



## mountaindew (Dec 10, 2008)

justinq said:


> Wow. This is hands down one of the prettiest tanks I've ever seen. Gorgeous and simple, but far from boring. I also have to second what a lot of others have said here - great depth.


Justinq, Mucho Thanks!!! - md



organic sideburns said:


> do u have shirmp or any bottom dwellers? id love to see how they react to the huge glosso lawn. i bet this tank is a lot of fun to watch.


O.s.,
No shrimp or b.d's, only Neon tetras. 




dthb4438 said:


> x2 - I don't think catfish would do well cause they would dig up all the roots of the glosso.


dthb, 
Now that it is grown out, I would guess the roots are so thick that most fish would have a tough time doing damage. As for catfish, most grow to large for this type of tank! 1 catfish would be more of a bio-load then a dozen or more neons. Thus require more care,light,fertz, water changes and c02 to keep it balanced and looking good! 
I dont even keep algae eaters in my tanks, I have just one tank cleaner, ME :hihi:

Thanks again for all the nice comments and questions!
-MD


----------



## mountaindew (Dec 10, 2008)

Date 04.28.2k9 weekly update fts 











And a picture of double trouble!
110 gallons of water and 8 feet of landscape!










Enjoy
-MD


----------



## mountaindew (Dec 10, 2008)

Just for fun! 









MD


----------



## MrJG (Feb 21, 2007)

Nice setup for the office there!


----------



## Bastian (May 2, 2009)

I have read this whole topic! And I think your tank(s) look really amazing! =) Also I Admire the way you grow your plants, they look really stunning!
You got a PB aswell with a few questions ^^


----------



## mountaindew (Dec 10, 2008)

MrJG said:


> Nice setup for the office there!


Thanks MrJG! 
My need for desk space has reduced over the years, so the aquariums have been nice additions to this room!



Bastian said:


> I have read this whole topic! And I think your tank(s) look really amazing! =) Also I Admire the way you grow your plants, they look really stunning!
> You got a PB aswell with a few questions ^^


Bastian, your kind words inspire me to work harder. Thank you! 
I will reply to your pm asap! 


Enjoy the day and your aquarium!
-MD


----------



## Green Leaf Aquariums (Feb 26, 2007)

-o


----------



## Bastian (May 2, 2009)

mountaindew said:


> Thanks MrJG!
> My need for desk space has reduced over the years, so the aquariums have been nice additions to this room!
> 
> 
> ...


Oké thank you! =)


----------



## malaybiswas (Nov 2, 2008)

mountaindew said:


> Date 04.28.2k9 weekly update fts
> 
> 
> 
> ...


how can you get any work done here? I would possibly loose half of my time looking at the tanks


----------



## mountaindew (Dec 10, 2008)

Date 05.06.2k9 update
No changes, I just enjoy updating this thread with fresh pics.









Note some glasso is burning due to about 15 min of sunlight hitting this area during the day!


----------



## mountaindew (Dec 10, 2008)

New Picture update









Guess I need to trim this tank!:eek5:


----------



## mountaindew (Dec 10, 2008)

Date 06.16.2k9
Nice side view pic!








Hope you enjoy the picture update!
MD!


----------



## hydrophyte (Mar 1, 2009)

those are great shots! your plants look really healthy. you know htat one from yesterday would be really cool if the fish were in focus. can you try the same angle again and coax the fish into an area further back? that _Glossostigma_ is really happy.

did you see that started a 55 gallon club and posted an invite in the Equipment forum: http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/equipment/ant-farm-55-gallon-club.html#post864329

here is the club link:
Ant Farm: The 55 Gallon Club

will you please join? and post a couple of pictures? your tank is awesome.


----------



## Green Leaf Aquariums (Feb 26, 2007)

mountaindew said:


> Date 06.16.2k9
> Nice side view pic!
> 
> 
> ...


 I like the photo It would be a little nicer to have fish in focus. I know how hard that kinda thing is when things are swimming around fast.

 That being said, I never seem to be very good at taking photos. Its either one or the other that ends up in focus, not both. For me anyway

-O


----------



## hydrophyte (Mar 1, 2009)

agreed, that angle is really cool. i wonder why people always opt for the FTS shot from square in the front, instead of other different angles. your tank looks really vast in that picture--like it reaches back 20 feet or more.

oh i just went and looked and saw that you had found the club. it would be great to get some pictures in there.


----------



## mountaindew (Dec 10, 2008)

Orlando said:


> I like the photo It would be a little nicer to have fish in focus. I know how hard that kinda thing is when things are swimming around fast.
> 
> That being said, I never seem to be very good at taking photos. Its either one or the other that ends up in focus, not both. For me anyway
> 
> ...


Cheap point and shoot camera! "no remote flash" So its a wonder I get that much in focus!:redface:



hydrophyte said:


> agreed, that angle is really cool. i wonder why people always opt for the FTS shot from square in the front, instead of other different angles. your tank looks really vast in that picture--like it reaches back 20 feet or more.
> 
> oh i just went and looked and saw that you had found the club. it would be great to get some pictures in there.


I do the side observation to check water turbidity or clarity! This is an observation I use to see whats going on with the water column, and its like why not shoot a pic to document it. And yes I joined the 55 club but did not know what we were doing yet, so i figured i would just watch that part of the forum. 
Thanks for the comments 
MD


----------



## hydrophyte (Mar 1, 2009)

mountaindew said:


> I do the side observation to check water turbidity or clarity! This is an observation I use to see whats going on with the water column, and its like why not shoot a pic to document it. And yes I joined the 55 club but did not know what we were doing yet, so i figured i would just watch that part of the forum.
> Thanks for the comments
> MD


oh you're right, your water is crystal clear. i think that i do see the very end of the tank in that picture and it looks like its filled with air.

hmm, "what we were doing yet"?? i don't know that the club idea had gotten any farther than just a signup and share-your-pictures. do you have any other ideas?


----------



## Thundaa (Jul 23, 2008)

Thank you for posting. I really enjoyed looking at those pics and reading up about them. If you don't mind..I have a quick question for you. Do you wash the flourite? Every time I use (washed or w/o washed) flourite it clouds up my tank. Am I missing something here?


----------



## mountaindew (Dec 10, 2008)

Thundaa said:


> Thank you for posting. I really enjoyed looking at those pics and reading up about them. If you don't mind..I have a quick question for you. Do you wash the flourite? Every time I use (washed or w/o washed) flourite it clouds up my tank. Am I missing something here?


I have in the past and seachem does recommend that you wash it. In this case I did not clean it because it was winter time when I set this tank up and I had no place to perform this messy job. I use a python to add water to aquariums and get very little clouding from this by setting the end along the bottom and running the water slowly into tank. 
hope this helps, and good luck with your display
MD


----------



## mountaindew (Dec 10, 2008)

hydrophyte said:


> oh you're right, your water is crystal clear. i think that i do see the very end of the tank in that picture and it looks like its filled with air.
> 
> hmm, "what we were doing yet"?? i don't know that the club idea had gotten any farther than just a signup and share-your-pictures. do you have any other ideas?


Water is clear on this one,but I'm having trouble with the other 55 gal display in this room. Bacteria blooms keep coming and going. Has me thinking I reused this flourite and it had some matter built up in it and its now leaching into the new setups water column. Oh well every setup is a little different and I will just have to be more patient with that one. 

No ideas for the club yet, but I will post some pics to help get it going!

Thanks again for viewing the average pics! some day I will get around to buying a real camera so my pictures will be more on par with the people on this forum.:redface:


----------



## Axelrodi202 (Jul 29, 2008)

That tank is beautiful! Can you give us your water specs.?


----------



## mountaindew (Dec 10, 2008)

Axelrodi202 said:


> That tank is beautiful! Can you give us your water specs.?


 
Sorry! This display has never been tested for anything. I dont even keep a thermometer in it. Calibrating test kits and doing color comparisons provides me with questionable data that causes me to take actions that were never required! What can I say, I just cant estimate colors well. Some time in the future I will be investing in some high end testing equipment "colorimeter or something similar" for both reef and fresh water aquaria, to take the guessing out my testing. Right now I do everything by observation, and rely on regular maintenance to keep it all happy.
Thanks for the comments and questions.
MD


----------



## mountaindew (Dec 10, 2008)

Quick update!
I Added a pressurized c02 system to both tanks in this room. Figured after all these years it was time. Plus I trimmed this entire tank back! Wow it looks terrible now compared to pictures posted on this thread. Oh well in a few weeks it will be back to normal and I can take some pics and post them


----------



## fastfreddie (Sep 10, 2008)

mountaindew said:


> Quick update!
> I Added a pressurized c02 system to both tanks in this room. Figured after all these years it was time. Plus I trimmed this entire tank back! Wow it looks terrible now compared to pictures posted on this thread. Oh well in a few weeks it will be back to normal and I can take some pics and post them


Wait just a minute! You mean to tell me you were not running pressurized Co2 on these already? I'm digging back through your thread. What's the secret?


----------



## MINICHILIRED (Apr 22, 2009)

all I have to say is wow!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## FastTimes (Oct 16, 2008)

im thinking the same thing, you weren't running pressurized co2? your tanks look amazing.


----------



## chonhzilla (Apr 22, 2008)

Your tank is growing MAD! Awesome growth you've had there.


----------



## mountaindew (Dec 10, 2008)

fastfreddie said:


> Wait just a minute! You mean to tell me you were not running pressurized Co2 on these already? I'm digging back through your thread. What's the secret?


Diy c02 changed every week. what a drag it was. 
What's the Secret you ask! Consistent care and patience. 



MINICHILIRED said:


> all I have to say is wow!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Thanks! Mini



FastTimes said:


> im thinking the same thing, you weren't running pressurized co2? your tanks look amazing.


Thanks again, Fastimes. I am glad the diy c02 is gone! And the fish are also happy! having uncontrolled c02 makes for big swings in the amount being dosed. I am in hopes that pressurized c02 will help fix the bacteria problem this tanks twin has! 



chonhzilla said:


> Your tank is growing MAD! Awesome growth you've had there.


Thanks Chonhzilla! This display has been one of my favorites of all time! Mostly because I dont have to clean the glass except on the outside  This one is almost 1.5 years old now and I recently mowed/trimmed the entire tank, so the next picture update will almost look like a different tank! I have been learning more and practicing my trimming tech to get different effects with the same layout.


----------



## fastfreddie (Sep 10, 2008)

Ironically, one other large tank that really flourished with DIY Co2, was dewalltheway's 55 gallon before he went pressurized. Must be something about the dew!


----------



## FSM (Jan 13, 2009)

Mountain Dew is quite delicious. Maybe I should pour some in my tank?


----------



## mountaindew (Dec 10, 2008)

fastfreddie said:


> Ironically, one other large tank that really flourished with DIY Co2, was dewalltheway's 55 gallon before he went pressurized. Must be something about the dew!


Good point! 



FSM said:


> Mountain Dew is quite delicious. Maybe I should pour some in my tank?


The sugar would be a carbon source. :icon_eek:


----------



## legomaniac89 (Mar 16, 2008)

Sweet! That Rotala is so nice looking, whatever species it is . 

And congrats on upgrading to pressurized! I recently set up my first real system after using DIY for over a year, and it is SO much easier. You're gonna love it.


----------



## mountaindew (Dec 10, 2008)

legomaniac89 said:


> Sweet! That Rotala is so nice looking, whatever species it is .
> 
> And congrats on upgrading to pressurized! I recently set up my first real system after using DIY for over a year, and it is SO much easier. You're gonna love it.


Thanks lego, 

True, I dont know what the plant is! It was labeled as rotala w. at pet store but who knows if they know! And i never i.d. it myself. lazey i guess. 
Do you know?


----------



## hydrophyte (Mar 1, 2009)

mountaindew said:


> Good point!
> 
> 
> 
> The sugar would be a carbon source. :icon_eek:


so would gasoline, or charcoal lighter fluid.

this is a cool tank. any new pictures?


----------



## legomaniac89 (Mar 16, 2008)

mountaindew said:


> Thanks lego,
> 
> True, I dont know what the plant is! It was labeled as rotala w. at pet store but who knows if they know! And i never i.d. it myself. lazey i guess.
> Do you know?


If I had to take a guess, I'd say _Rotala magenta_ (_macrandra narrow leaf_). It could be _R. sp. "Butterfly_" also, but I doubt you'd see that one for sale at any old pet store.

Whatever it is, it looks really nice


----------



## alan j t (Feb 13, 2008)

your doing something right!!
i love your tank


----------



## mountaindew (Dec 10, 2008)

date 07.25.2k9








Changes to system
Pressurized c02 at 1b per sec
major trim to provide new look


----------



## fastfreddie (Sep 10, 2008)

The trim looks great. Your hardscape is slowly disappearing though!


----------



## monkeyruler90 (Apr 13, 2008)

wow. that tank looks awesome!!!! i can't believe the growth you've gotten! i love the hardscape too. are you going to have a massive trim to maintain the rocks and scape?


----------



## mountaindew (Dec 10, 2008)

fastfreddie said:


> The trim looks great. Your hardscape is slowly disappearing though!


Thanks fastfred
I looked back at older pics and your right, almost half the rocks are gone. 



monkeyruler90 said:


> wow. that tank looks awesome!!!! i can't believe the growth you've gotten! i love the hardscape too. are you going to have a massive trim to maintain the rocks and scape?


Thanks Monkeyruler!
Not going to do much more then maintain it more or less like this for a while. I like the open look and the tank is a little nicer because the water flow is much better when the plants are kept low. 

Side note: the pressurized c02 has made this tank pop! Little more work to keep it trimmed, but in all the fish like it and the plants love it.
Also working on new custom filter systems and c02 difusers to bring both 55g tanks in this room up to date! 
The old magnum 350 canister filters will be retired to qt tanks or something.


----------



## Green Leaf Aquariums (Feb 26, 2007)

!!

-o


----------



## oldpunk78 (Nov 1, 2008)

if was my kid, i would have to tell you that your tank looks sick! nice work man.


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

That is an amazing amount of glosso!


----------



## mountaindew (Dec 10, 2008)

oldpunk78 said:


> if was my kid, i would have to tell you that your tank looks sick! nice work man.






clwatkins10 said:


> That is an amazing amount of glosso!


It is a bit overwhelming, but nice to practice trimming or sculpting on as it grows!:biggrin:


----------



## trustbran (Jun 27, 2006)

looks good


----------



## mountaindew (Dec 10, 2008)

A nice picture from end








Enjoy
MD


----------



## legomaniac89 (Mar 16, 2008)

Mind if I steal that picture for my computer's desktop wallpaper? Very nice!


----------



## hydrophyte (Mar 1, 2009)

hey that's a great picture. similar effect to that other shpt from the end of tank, but a better photograph.


----------



## Wingsdlc (Dec 9, 2005)

It looks like the color is coming back nicely in your rotala. Can't wait to see the FTS again.


----------



## mountaindew (Dec 10, 2008)

legomaniac89 said:


> Mind if I steal that picture for my computer's desktop wallpaper? Very nice!


No problem! lego 
Wished I had better digital photo equipment, then I could compose a real picture. Oh well wont be long.



hydrophyte said:


> hey that's a great picture. similar effect to that other shpt from the end of tank, but a better photograph.


Thanks hydro
Funny how a display looks better form the side in a picture! 



Wingsdlc said:


> It looks like the color is coming back nicely in your rotala. Can't wait to see the FTS again.


Just trimmed it again!
Hoping to have this tank peak in looks around aug 10-14. I have a few people visiting to see my aquariums that week and I want this one looking its best. Will post some more pics around then! Maybe even some tripod shots


----------



## mountaindew (Dec 10, 2008)

Picture Update









Pressurized c02 system is working well. "much thanks to "o" and GLA"
That combined with a display that is now almost 1.5 years old, has made for a stable system that requires very little cleaning, only dosing and trimming. When you have multiple aquariums, this is a big plus! 
Thanks for viewing
MD


----------



## malaybiswas (Nov 2, 2008)

This looks out of the world...literally! Just the fact that glosso forms the foreground and background and rotala is more of an accent is so unique. 

I don't know if I'll ever have patience to continue with the same scape for 1.5 years, so kudos to you on that as well.


----------



## mountaindew (Dec 10, 2008)

Some other Views









Close Up









Side View









All In HIgh Def


----------



## A Hill (Jul 25, 2005)

Now that is an awesome scape, and its in a 55g to boot. Nice!

-Andrew


----------



## Consigliere (Mar 21, 2009)

I can't believe that this is the first time I'm seeing this tank. Amazing! Any posts for your twin tank? The crypt pineapple is awesome!


----------



## vtkid (Jan 5, 2009)

man i love this tank it has a certain flow about it that is appealing to me keep up the great work.


----------



## mountaindew (Dec 10, 2008)

Consigliere said:


> I can't believe that this is the first time I'm seeing this tank. Amazing! Any posts for your twin tank? The crypt pineapple is awesome!


Well, I the twin is ok! It just has some problems so I dont post many pictures of it. It is interesting to see how two systems with the exact same equipment, care, dosing and substrate have completely different problems over the same frames. Go figure, I guess there is some luck involved in how well things go and how long it takes to get that nice looking tank syndrome!

Thanks Consigliere for the nice comments 



A Hill said:


> Now that is an awesome scape, and its in a 55g to boot. Nice!
> 
> -Andrew


Thanks Andrew
Ya, 55's have strange proportions! 



vtkid said:


> man i love this tank it has a certain flow about it that is appealing to me keep up the great work.


And thanks Vtkid for the kind words. 
This system does spark my interest also.. When I walk by this room and see this tank, its hard not to stop for a while and just look.


----------



## mountaindew (Dec 10, 2008)

And one final picture before I cut it back.
And wow, I just looked back at the fts taken 9 days ago and now!









Enjoy the day!
MD


----------



## kali (May 8, 2009)

wow art of work.!!! i like it alot .


----------



## mountaindew (Dec 10, 2008)

A quick pic update! to keep the thread alive!
El Cap of glosso is 1" from surface 









perspective view









Have a great day
md


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

I love this tank. It's so unconventional to everything else out there.
It's beautiful


----------



## mountaindew (Dec 10, 2008)

Review pic. dated 01.29.2k9
Wow how things change with time (6 months)










Watching golf on tv and posting pics and reading threads during comercials 

md


----------



## Green Leaf Aquariums (Feb 26, 2007)

Very nice 

-O


----------



## mountaindew (Dec 10, 2008)

clwatkins10 said:


> I love this tank. It's so unconventional to everything else out there.
> It's beautiful


Thanks mucho!
Wished I could take all the credit. 
All I did was get it started and it took on a life of its own. The rotala even floated around this tank until it developed roots long enough to anchor itself. At that point I figured it looked ok so I left it alone. Then I let it grow all the way across the top of the tank. Was bored with that and knowing when I trimmed it way back it would grow everywhere but up made for a big change in the overall look of the scape.
Wonder what it will look like in another 6 months?
Thanks for viewing and comments 
MD


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

nice update. Love the overgrown look!


----------



## hydrophyte (Mar 1, 2009)

Looks awesome. It reminds of some of the big, clean, cushiony stands of stem plants that I have seen out in nature while snorkeling.


----------



## mountaindew (Dec 10, 2008)

Date 09.06.2k9








my 18 neons dont have room to swim!:icon_wink


----------



## hydrophyte (Mar 1, 2009)

Eek, time for a trim!


----------



## SteveMcQueen (Apr 29, 2009)

Looks so much better with the orange/reds spread around like that. I love it.


----------



## Green Leaf Aquariums (Feb 26, 2007)

Indeed trim time

-O


----------



## TheCryptKeeper (Mar 9, 2008)

Orlando said:


> Indeed trim time
> 
> -O


x100! and send the plants my way! woot!


Excellent calming looking tank. Great job


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

So is that rotala colorata? That is a huge mass of plants. Cut to your heart's extent


----------



## monkeyruler90 (Apr 13, 2008)

how many neons are in there?


----------



## mountaindew (Dec 10, 2008)

clwatkins10 said:


> So is that rotala colorata? That is a huge mass of plants. Cut to your heart's extent


clwatkins,
My notes from years ago, tell me it was sold as rotala w.
I have researched this a few times and never figured out what plant this is. My latest guess is r. mexicana :redface:. 




monkeyruler90 said:


> how many neons are in there?


As of today I count 16 with 2 more that are not real healthy.


----------



## mountaindew (Dec 10, 2008)

Date 10.01.2k9








glosso has reached the surface.


----------



## blair (Feb 8, 2009)

You should trim that formally like a dolphin or elephant  What a mass! Great color too.


----------



## mountaindew (Dec 10, 2008)

Been working on some time laps picture clips of this display during its grow out. 
Might have to post it if it turns out decent.
md


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

You should post it regardless. I miss seeing updates on this tank.


----------



## bnbfishin (Dec 23, 2010)

I just finished reading all 9 pages. Went from not sure how it would look to very impressed. That Gloss stuff is nuts the way it grows and covers everything. I have an empty 55 sitting in my livignroom right now waiting on parts to arrive then the fun begins.

Did you ever get rid of those Magnum 350's? If not shoot me a PM with what it would take to aquiire one or both from you.

Thanks and again, awesome tank!
Bill


----------



## Aether (Feb 25, 2013)

Bump!


----------



## mountaindew (Dec 10, 2008)

I took this system and a few others down a while back to save on cost of power. 
My electric bill is off scale these days, " war on coal I guess".
Would like to set up more systems if I can get electrical cost under control.

How do others save on power? 
I have replaced everything in my house to new power efficient appliances, light bulbs, tvs even little 28 watt computers. Been looking at anyway I can save power for my current aquariums also, led light, higher quality pumps.... Not finding much help at this point.
md


----------



## johnson18 (Apr 29, 2011)

mountaindew said:


> I took this system and a few others down a while back to save on cost of power.
> 
> How do others save on power?


You've gotta pay to play, my friend.  I'm not very good at managing this myself. I think it sounds like you've started making steps in the right direction though. 

This was a beautiful tank! I'm glad we got the useless "bump." I figured I'd join in and actually share my appreciation for this gem.  Did you take down all of your tanks?


----------



## kwheeler91 (May 26, 2009)

I'm inspired. You don't really see people use glosso like that and its awesome.


----------



## AquaAurora (Jul 10, 2013)

Its a shame the tank went down
I loved that you'd embraced the "foreground plant" and just let it grow over its self more and more and make those lovely floating hills, the rocks (when they're visible lol) add a very nice touch. Hope you can get a new scape up and running (without gouging your wallet monthly) soon.


----------



## Smeagol (Mar 4, 2013)

I'm curious how much substrate was used in this tank? This picture gives the appearance of a steep slope from the front of the tank to the back.... how much substrate was required to achieve such a slope?


----------

